# My pretty homemade quad



## farra712 (Apr 15, 2006)

I am a nerd, I know, but while depotting I made this quad and I love just to look at it (and of course use it!)







It has overgrown, aquadisiac, stars and rockets, and botanical.  I don't know why I put botanical with these cause I have only used it once.  I guess it just felt right!


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 15, 2006)

that looks really good!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 15, 2006)

botanical looks very much like it belongs there!...pretty!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

very springy!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

I LOVE botanical! I just got it today. I've been in search of a really good cool toned brown. I have mineralism from lustrevision but it's almost gone so i was glad to get my hands on botanical. It was the last one at my counter!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

Those colors look so pretty in that quad!  I sometimes look at all of the eyeshadows I have thinking they are all so pretty.  I think thats just part of our obsession.  =)


----------



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

yo, botanical needs more love.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 16, 2006)

botanical looks good with those


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

ooohhh the pretty colors!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

They do look very good together, those e/s!


----------



## unicorns (Apr 27, 2006)

It looks right too. I love it.


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 14, 2006)

beautiful colours, love 'stars and rockets' most!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------

